# Getting gerbils - what tank



## Sarahtromans (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi everyone this is my first post . I have promised my kids gerbils for a long time so as a surprise we are buying them for Xmas . So we're getting 2 one each for the kids (and I secretly want them too just don't tell the hubby as I've blamed the kids ) just not sure on the cage - any advice x


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

An aquarium makes a really good home for gerbils. They don't do well in hamster cages as they like very deep substrate (8 inches or so). I bought most of my tanks on ebay or gumtree. The bigger you can get the better. They will make really good use of all the space they have. I have a pair in a 3ft tank and a trio in a 4ft tank. The gerbilarium that they sell in Pets at home (the £40 one) is definitely too small.

This one is ok and I knew a few people who have it but I'd still prefer my gerbils to have something bigger.
Great deals on small pet cages and accessories at zooplus:Small Pet Cage Habitat XL
This is also a good cage but it's really expensive. I got the larger size for £70 on gumtree.
Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco
This is also a good tank for a pair and a bit cheaper, and would probably be the best buy out of the ones I've mentioned.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferplast-Gabry-Gerbil-Cage-30-5/dp/B005M3RPIA

Alternatively you could buy an aquarium for them. Some [email protected] shops sell a 3ft tank for £55 but you'd need to make a lid for it. They don't need to have the cage on top. Mine have lids rather than cages.
Aquarium by Clearseal (Available in Selected Stores Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine have a 2.5ft tank at the moment with a homemade lid on top but am still looking for something bigger for them.


----------



## Palz (Dec 26, 2013)

Get a Gerbilrium from pets at home or ebay good luck


----------



## Sarahtromans (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanx I got two gerbils Xmas eve and a two story half tank half cage gerbilarium . The two gerbils are lovely spot and ginger  there a lot faster than I thought but still settling in and take food off my hand but not had them properly out yet x


----------

